# Mk1 1.8t aeb swap, which timing belt?



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Dropping a aeb 1.8t into a 79 gti and have a question on what timing belt to buy, my parts supplier has 2 belt sizes listed, 153 and 152 tooth. I know i need the 16v tensioner but not 100% sure which belt to use.


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

You dont have to change your tensioner on an AEB. You use an AEB/ATW timing belt. All others will be too long


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> You dont have to change your tensioner on an AEB. You use an AEB/ATW timing belt. All others will be too long


 
on a mk1 20v swap the bolt holes used for the tensioner will now be used for the engine mount .. so in short yes you do need to change over to the 16v non hydro tensioner .... 

as far as the belt goes this thread says 153 
http://boostedrabbit.wordpress.com/ 

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

kamahao112 said:


> on a mk1 20v swap the bolt holes used for the tensioner will now be used for the engine mount .. so in short yes you do need to change over to the 16v non hydro tensioner ....
> 
> as far as the belt goes this thread says 153
> http://boostedrabbit.wordpress.com/
> ...


 The AEB/ATW don't have the hydro tensioner. They already have the 16v style tensioner. Newer 06A blocks had the hydro tensioner.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> The AEB/ATW don't have the hydro tensioner. They already have the 16v style tensioner. Newer 06A blocks had the hydro tensioner.


 
ohh really ???? this is where i can honestly say ur mistaken 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-4_Motion-1.8T/Engine/Timing/Tensioner/ES2090858/ 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-4_Motion-1.8T/Engine/Timing/Timing_Belt_Kit/ES541/ 

looks like a hydro tensioner to me ....:laugh:


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

kamahao112 said:


> ohh really ???? this is where i can honestly say ur mistaken
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-4_Motion-1.8T/Engine/Timing/Tensioner/ES2090858/
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-4_Motion-1.8T/Engine/Timing/Timing_Belt_Kit/ES541/
> 
> looks like a hydro tensioner to me ....:laugh:


 Hm...I just learned something new. I stand corrected, and kudos to you.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

dubbin'0n15s said:


> Hm...I just learned something new. I stand corrected, and kudos to you.


 no problem yea there were 2 type of tensioners for the aeb .. first was the OE style that used a hydro tension to pull down on the roller then the later aeb/atw style that pushed up on the roller :thumbup:


----------



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the confirmation kamahao, I bolted the tensioner on before I had any replies, i originally had a 153 tooth belt on there and after tensioning it and turning it over by hand without any issues I figured it was the right belt.


----------

